# Trinity Theological Seminary Leederville



## ewenlin (Jul 2, 2009)

Anyone familiar with this school? I vaguely recall a Pb member being a lecturer there or something.

Thanks


----------



## ewenlin (Jul 3, 2009)

Bump? am I allowed to bump a thread up in Pb? heh


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 3, 2009)

If I recall correctly, JohnOwen007 does...


----------



## ewenlin (Jul 3, 2009)

YES Thank you so much! I have been scratching my head trying to recall and the search function doesn't cover signatures apparently.  Cheers to you!


----------

